

Stanford "Intro to AI" course to be offered online for free - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/you-you-can-take-stanfords-intro-to-ai-course-next-quarter-for-free

======
petercooper
Previously (with discussion): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2824780>

------
steverb
I can't wait to see how well this works out. If the results are good it could
put another nail in the coffin for classroom only education.

Although I foresee a lot of those that register for the free online course
dropping out. Most people won't put a high enough value on a free class,
especially if they're not getting credit.

~~~
krschultz
I agree with your assesment that many (most?) will sign up without truly
giving it the effort required. I wish it was $20 - some token amount. To
extrapolate metrics on 'paid' users vs free users on most freemium apps, the
vast majority of people won't even open their wallet for a dollar. If you
aren't serious enough to pay $20 for the class, you aren't serious enough to
buy the book and do the homework.

~~~
lzm
I'm really glad it's free. Where I live, $20 pays a month of lunch or public
transportation. Even if it were $1 or $0.01 it would exclude people without
international credit cards.

------
corey
Looks like I have two months to brush up on my probability and linear algebra.
Could anyone who's read AIMA or taken the Stanford course suggest which topics
I should (de)emphasize?

------
freddealmeida
has anyone started reading the AIMA? maybe we should set up a study group?

~~~
codeswimmer
Anyone who's interested in joining a study group, I've added a Google Doc
spreadsheet: <http://goo.gl/cbzUL>.

Based on the lack of comments here it's hard to tell what the overall interest
level is for a study group, but personally I've found them to be quite
rewarding.

As the course's start date approaches we'll see how many people have signed up
and take it from there.

It might turn out a better alternative to doing this in an ad hoc manner to
use one of the online study groups (like OpenStudy, for instance). Personally,
I haven't any experience with them yet, but I'm sure there are others who have
and can shed some insight.

------
felipemnoa
What is the big deal? If you really wanted to learn AI there are plenty of
books and free resources online to do it. Why wait to learn until somebody
offers a free course online?

~~~
khafra
Peter Norvig.

~~~
felipemnoa
Awesome, thanks!

------
iqster
Some people seem to be _very_ excited by this. You don't have to wait until
October. Andrew Ng's course on Machine Learning@Stanford is available for free
on iTunes University (it also seems to be on YouTube). Do note that ML is a
subset of AI. Also, my experience has been that the assignments and exams
constitute a large fraction of the learning in a course. For that, you'll have
to wait until October :)

~~~
liuhenry
It might be easier to take 229 (Machine Learning) after 221 (this class),
since 221 is intended to be a lead-in. and less mathematically rigorous. It's
still definitely worth a look but may be hard to understand without a
background in algorithm design.

------
killa_bee
this has been posted like ten times

~~~
clarkevans
It is the first time that I have seen it though -- and I check HN far too
frequently.

------
spottiness
This is total awesomeness for the really motivated to learn. I don't think
I'll have the time... although, maybe this is a good enough reason to quit my
job. This is certainly an indication of what the future will bring for
education. I hope other universities/professors do the same...

------
melipone
Do you know if you'll need the 3rd edition of AIMA for the class? I have the
2nd edition and I would rather not buy the book again.

------
czDev
"Without having to live in a dorm" ... I thought living in a dorm was the best
part of college.

~~~
calebmpeterson
Then you didn't live in a building full of 200+ proto-adults, many of whom
lacked bsaic cleaning skills, long enough... or maybe I just lived in one too
long :)

------
subnetvj
Always wanted to do an AI course, would be signing up right away ...

------
AnupSavvy
This is awesome !!! :)

